# Getting the USB 3 ports to work on AMD A85 chipset



## mrjayviper (Jul 25, 2017)

I have an AMD FM2 (A85x chipset). It has 2 USB3 ports at the back. I inserted 2 USB3-cable sticks on these ports. 1 is an empty stick while the other one contains FreeBSD installer.

I was able to successfully install FreeBSD on the empty stick using normal partition (i.e. not using auto ZFS). When I try to boot from the the newly installed FreeBSD (installer stick has been removed at this point), it won't let me. I can't remember the exact error message (I can get this later).

It sorts of boot since I get the FreeBSD "opening" screen but when the booting process continues, it just stops. Like it cannot mount the partitions.

Any ideas what I could be doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2017)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## mrjayviper (Aug 23, 2017)

Apologies for that. let me edit my first post.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

mrjayviper said:


> It sorts of boot since I get the FreeBSD "opening" screen but when the booting process continues, it just stops. Like it cannot mount the partitions.
> Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?


USB sticks tend to "move" around with their designations if you add/remove a stick. So you may have installed to ad1 but when you removed the installer stick it became ad0 and so the system can't find ad1 anymore. The solution is to use labels instead of hard-coded references to disks/partitions.

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/labels.html


----------

